# Sig sp2022



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm looking at purchasing one of these guns because its probably the only Sig I'll ever be able to afford. I'm looking for opinions and experiences good or bad to maybe help my decision


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have one and like it a lot. Be warned however, Sigs are addictive. After getting the 2022, I got a 220, then a 229 and a 239. It's a "Signess"


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If I wanted an inexpensive Sig, I'd get a P320. Best striker fired trigger I've ever tried.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Or do like I did and buy both, here's 2 great pistols for under $1000. The SP2022 is the sleeper of the Sig line and a really good pistol, their new P320 is one of the best striker fired pistols out there.


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

Well I ended up getting something completely different as u can see but I couldn't find either Sig in my price range at any of my LGS. But that's probably good because I really love that ruger ha-ha


----------

